# Rescue Remedies dogs needing a home as an ONLY dog ...



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rescue Remedies dogs needing a home as an ONLY dog ...



Freddie what a superb staffie. Very loyal and kindly affectionate, but not in your face. Likewise enjoys life but doesn't like dogs in his face so wants to be an pet pet that he has always been and walked on a gentle leader or gencon.





Please visit Freddie's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Kennels on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Freddie Staffie DOB 2005/6 Gatwick (S) Kens to find out more about him and follow his progress.



MacTarn is an exworker so his keen, alert instincts for anything that moves is a consideration in his homing. He so deserves a loving family out from the 'cold' and has been successfully domesticated. He is very loving and stunningly beautiful. Observe the true terrier. Experienced terrier owners need only apply.




Please visit MacTarn's individual thread, in Dogs needing homes in Kennels Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: MacTarn Patterdale DOB 05.07 Gatwick (S) Boarding Kens on our Forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.

Buddy Jack Russell Terrier 5 yrs old better not to be living with children and not too many visitors





Please visit Buddy's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Kennels  on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Buddy JRT DOB 4.7.04 Farnham Surrey Kennels to find out more about him and follow his progress.

Jessie Staffie DOB Jan 08 Gatwick kennels




Please visit Jessie's thread, in Dogs needing homes in kennels on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jessie Staffie Jan 08 Gatwick (S) Kennelled to find out more about her and follow her progress.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our top dogs needing a home as an ONLY dog/pet can be found on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Our TOP 5 Only PET dogs.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is Jinx who is also looking for a home as an ONLY pet:



Jinx is tiny and a minx; delightful and everything you could ever wish for in her home. Outside she is scared of dogs and although she, at times, can be welcoming she can also get defensive if rushed or her nerves kick in. She wears a muzzle, she walks delightfully on her lead and then she is the best dog ever outside as well!




Freddie, MacTarn, Buddy & Jessie are still available for homing and are looking for a home as an only pet.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our top dogs needing a home as an ONLY dog/pet can be found on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Our TOP 5 Only PET dogs on our forum.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie, Freddie, MacTarn & Jinx are four of our five top dogs that are looking for a home as an only pet.

Our top dogs needing a home as an ONLY dog/pet can be found on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Our TOP 5 Only PET dogs on our forum.

*If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Stevie Wonder as we call him!


Please visit Stevie's thread on our Forum at Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Stevie Staffie DOB 25.02.04 Gatwick(S) Kens to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire at https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie, Staffie, DOB Jan 08 - looking for a home as an only dog.

Yes she is human!









Jessie admiring sculpture (well actually she was waiting for her fosterer to come out of Costa's with some marshmallows!!)










*Please visit Jessies thread on our forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jessie Staffie Jan 08 Liphook Fostered to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing Jessie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------

